# NSTableView



## phlabbe94 (27 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour

J'essaie d'alimenter une NSTableView à partir d'un fichier .csv et j'avoue ramer un peu.
Je réussis à alimenter un NSArray à partir du csv mais pour la suite...

NSString *filename;
NSString *source;
NSArray * rowarray;
int count ;

filename = @"~/Library/Application Support/Codes Postaux/CodePostaux.csv";
filename=[filename stringByStandardizingPath];

source=[NSString stringWithContentsOfFile:filename];
rowarray =[source componentsSeparatedByString";"];
count =[rowarray count];

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider

Merci


----------



## mpergand (27 Juillet 2006)

Comme ça ?


----------



## tatouille (31 Juillet 2006)

phlabbe94 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> J'essaie d'alimenter une NSTableView à partir d'un fichier .csv et j'avoue ramer un peu.
> Je réussis à alimenter un NSArray à partir du csv mais pour la suite...
> ...



je vois pas ton probleme ? tu as fait le plus dur


----------



## mpergand (31 Juillet 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> je vois pas ton probleme ? tu as fait le plus dur



Presque:

```
- (IBAction)open:(id)sender
{
	NSOpenPanel* openPanel=[NSOpenPanel openPanel];
	
	if([openPanel runModalForTypes:[NSArray arrayWithObject:@"csv"]]==NSOKButton)
		{
		NSString* filename=[[openPanel filenames]objectAtIndex:0];
		NSString* codePostauxString=[NSString stringWithContentsOfFile:filename];
		unsigned i,startLine=0,nextLine=0,endLine=0;
		
		[codePostauxArray release];
		codePostauxArray=[[NSMutableArray alloc]initWithCapacity:100];
		
		do
			{
			[codePostauxString getLineStart:&startLine end:&nextLine contentsEnd:&endLine forRange:NSMakeRange(nextLine,0)];
			NSString* l=[codePostauxString substringWithRange:NSMakeRange(startLine,endLine-startLine)];
			
			NSArray *items = [l componentsSeparatedByString:@";"];
			
			if([items count]<3)
				continue;	// erreur
				
			NSDictionary* dic=[NSDictionary dictionaryWithObjectsAndKeys:
										[items objectAtIndex:0],@"Ville",
										[items objectAtIndex:1],@"Code",
										[items objectAtIndex:2],@"Dept",nil];
										
			[codePostauxArray addObject:dic];
			}while(nextLine!=endLine);
		
		[tableView reloadData];
		}
}
```


Mais notre ami ne se manifeste plus, c'est qu'il a du résoudre son problème tout seul comme un grand


----------



## tatouille (31 Juillet 2006)

merci je sais 
c'est ce que je dis il ne manquait plus ka remplir le tableView 
je pense qu'il avait jet&#233; un petit bout de  son code ?

bon c'est d&#233;cid&#233; je trouve une place pour commencer un vraie site MacG&#201; Koders
c'est la honte   faut faire quelques choses

iomega c'est mort ? je vais poser un truc comme &#231;a

http://paste.lisp.org


----------



## phlabbe94 (14 Août 2006)

Bonjour

Merci beaucoup de votre aide ! J'étais seulement parti 2 semaines en vacances !

Merci encore 

Philippe



```
- (IBAction)open:(id)sender
{
	NSOpenPanel* openPanel=[NSOpenPanel openPanel];
	
	if([openPanel runModalForTypes:[NSArray arrayWithObject:@"csv"]]==NSOKButton)
		{
		NSString* filename=[[openPanel filenames]objectAtIndex:0];
		NSString* codePostauxString=[NSString stringWithContentsOfFile:filename];
		unsigned i,startLine=0,nextLine=0,endLine=0;
		
		[codePostauxArray release];
		codePostauxArray=[[NSMutableArray alloc]initWithCapacity:100];
		
		do
			{
			[codePostauxString getLineStart:&startLine end:&nextLine contentsEnd:&endLine forRange:NSMakeRange(nextLine,0)];
			NSString* l=[codePostauxString substringWithRange:NSMakeRange(startLine,endLine-startLine)];
			
			NSArray *items = [l componentsSeparatedByString:@";"];
			
			if([items count]<3)
				continue;	// erreur
				
			NSDictionary* dic=[NSDictionary dictionaryWithObjectsAndKeys:
										[items objectAtIndex:0],@"Ville",
										[items objectAtIndex:1],@"Code",
										[items objectAtIndex:2],@"Dept",nil];
										
			[codePostauxArray addObject:dic];
			}while(nextLine!=endLine);
		
		[tableView reloadData];
		}
}
```


Mais notre ami ne se manifeste plus, c'est qu'il a du résoudre son problème tout seul comme un grand [/QUOTE]


----------



## p4bl0 (16 Août 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> merci je sais
> c'est ce que je dis il ne manquait plus ka remplir le tableView
> je pense qu'il avait jet&#233; un petit bout de  son code ?
> 
> ...


&#231;a serait pas con effectivement...

un truc du genre de http://pastie.caboo.se/ (celui l&#224; est super bien int&#233;gr&#233; avec TextMate : il suffit de s&#233;lectionner la portion de code qu'on d&#233;sire y copier, puis de faire un raccourci clavier et hop on se retrouve avec l'url vers le code dans le presse papier !!) ou http://rafb.net/paste/ juste pour MacG :rateau:

J'aimerai bien participer &#224; un projet comme &#231;a, de faire un service de ce genre !

*PIAF :* en fait je viens de me rendre compte qu'a part si on veux mettre en place une coloration syntaxique, c'est tr&#232;s vite et tr&#232;s simplement fait, donc pas tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant...


----------



## p4bl0 (16 Août 2006)

si le projet est lanc&#233;, il faudra pr&#233;voir le support de la coloration syntaxique de :
- C / C++
- Java
- Python
- Perl
- Ruby (on Rails)
- HTML
- CSS
- PHP
- SQL
et en plus pour mac :
- AppleScript
- Objective-C / Objective-C++

j'en ai peut-&#234;tre oubli&#233;...


----------



## dLeu (18 Août 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> merci je sais
> c'est ce que je dis il ne manquait plus ka remplir le tableView
> je pense qu'il avait jet&#233; un petit bout de  son code ?
> 
> ...


Il existe un excellent site pour d&#233;veloppeurs francophones : http://www.developpez.net/
L'un des crack de la programmation en objective-C, Cocoa, xCode de MacG&#233; ne pourrait-il pas y ouvrir une rubrique objective-C, Cocoa ?

Ce serait bien pratique pour tous les pauvres d&#233;butants comme moi qui cherchent &#224; travers le web un peu d'aide.


----------



## tatouille (18 Août 2006)

dLeu a dit:
			
		

> Il existe un excellent site pour développeurs francophones : http://www.developpez.net/
> L'un des crack de la programmation en objective-C, Cocoa, xCode de MacGé ne pourrait-il pas y ouvrir une rubrique objective-C, Cocoa ?
> 
> Ce serait bien pratique pour tous les pauvres débutants comme moi qui cherchent à travers le web un peu d'aide.



dsl , nous sommes sérieux ...

ce sera du type http://paste.lisp.org
avec un channel irc
j'ai fait une demande


----------



## p4bl0 (18 Août 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> dsl , nous sommes sérieux ...
> 
> ce sera du type http://paste.lisp.org
> avec un channel irc
> j'ai fait une demande


tu as fait une demande ? c'est &#224; dire ? on va avoir un paste.macg.co ??


----------



## dLeu (19 Août 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> dsl , nous sommes sérieux ...



Explique.  Pas compris là


----------



## clampin (9 Avril 2008)

le projet à été abandonné ? car plus de nouvelles depuis 2006....


----------

